# Jebao Wave Makers



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

Have an order of Jebao wp-25(2400g/hr) and wp-40(3400g/hr )wave makers coming
also have pumps capable of 8,500 gallons / hour available

contact for more details

check this out 





can turn 360 degrees!


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

What will the price point be on the 25?

>jason


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

Jebao wavemaker are in contact me if you would like to get one


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

couple left almost all sold out get in touch if you want one


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

last few left pm if interested before all gone!


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

still have 2 left


----------

